
Hey Mr. Gates (We Need a GitHub of Science) (2011) - isthatart
http://marciovm.com/i-want-a-github-of-science
======
isthatart
"Hey Mr. Gates

It may be that the activation energy required to initiate changes won’t arise
within the system. In that case, an outside push might do the job, and the
best place for this push to come from may be a nimble funding agency. For
example, a request for proposals could specify that phase II funding decisions
would be based on the impact of online resources developed in phase I, as
measured by specific metrics developed with community feedback. Nothing makes
a scientist contemplate change faster than a new source of grant money, and
the only thing better than a faculty applicant with a paper in Science may be
one bringing in a multimillion dollar grant."

